# JAKARTA | 7Point8 | 298m | 978ft | +60 fl | U/C



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

20170407_113807 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170407_113813 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170407_113822 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 =========

20170509_110517 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170509_110603 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 ==========

20170512_150757 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170512_150849 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

This building will block the view some of anandamaya's unit


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

20170522_111125 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 =======

20170531_113143 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170531_113358 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170531_113432 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 ==========

20170531_213247 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170531_213344 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170530_085012 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 =========

Screenshot_20170605-162836 by faris faris, on Flickr

Screenshot_20170605-163012 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 ===========

20170605_110747 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170605_110812 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



alif1509 said:


>


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 ======

20170609_114301_20170612163347796 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170609_114321 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 =========

20170609_114402 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170609_114415 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170609_114427 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 ======

20170619_202231 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170619_202557 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 =====

20170619_202636 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170619_202710 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170619_202802 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

20170703_092930 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

20170710_104453 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170706_105157 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170706_105217 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170706_105224 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

20170717_190621 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170717_190701 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170717_190750_20170718103516970 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170717_193322 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

Screenshot_20170731-170736 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 =======

Screenshot_20170807-153341 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170807_151817 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170807_151915 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 =======

20170807_151934 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170807_152018 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170807_152043 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 =======

20171017_083613 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171017_083737 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171017_083800 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 3 ======

20171017_084034 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171017_103115 by faris faris, on Flickr

Screenshot_20171017-164104 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 ========

20171023_082140 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171023_082233 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171023_082358 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 ========

20171023_082431 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171023_082701 by faris faris, on Flickr

Screenshot_20171023-175024 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 ========

20171030_084315 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171030_084446 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171030_084511 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 =======

20171030_084535 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171030_084835 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171030_095610 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



flowercity said:


> Update


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 ======

20171130_230735 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171130_230654 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 ==========

20171130_230626 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171130_230604 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171130_230551 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/purwati.soeroso/media_set?set=a.4563357077597.180518.1101696191&type=3


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

20171219_183646 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171219_183719 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171219_183736 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171219_183931 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 =======

20180126_112414 by faris faris, on Flickr

20180126_112523 by faris faris, on Flickr

20180126_112533 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 =======

20180128_191110 by faris faris, on Flickr

20180127_085001 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

https://web.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1837342149900431&set=pcb.1837342253233754&type=3&theater


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> 20181106_133120 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20181106_133135 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

Any updated news about the main tower? On hold ?


----------

